
A Practical Comparison of Mastodon and Micro.blog - PretzelFisch
https://github.com/DavidAnson/Twitter-Alternatives/blob/master/README.md
======
qwerty456127
Curious to look at. Sadly still not what I need. What I need is a Twitter-kind
with support for Markdown, editable, virtually unlimited post length (not
because I mean to post really long posts but just because I don't want to
think about how long exactly my post is and count letters) and multilingual
posts feature (write both English and another language versions for every post
and let users switch between them). Also plain-text URLs are usually a waste,
just add support for good old hyperlinks. Now as Twitter has extended the post
length limit (the old limit was just ridiculous) I would stick with it if only
it would add the multilingual post feature.

